# Kings



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Out at OIP today saw 3 fat kings and a 40-50 # cobe put on deck. Spanish are thick from day break to bout 1 PM


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

NICE! Thanks for the heads up... I'm gonna try and sneak out Sunday and put some fish in the box.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Sweet.....im glad to here that, looking forward to getting on some


----------

